# Has anyone bought the River Garden Oberon cover and has pic to share?



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm trying to decide between Roof of Heaven in purple and River Garden in red.  I've seen some lovely pics of Roof of Heaven...has anyone purchased the River Garden in red and would like to share a pic?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

No pic but that will be my next purchase, Red- River Garden for K2
(You got taste lady!)

Eric


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, sorry, no pic, and no time right now to take one and figure out how to post it. In fact, i don't even have River Garden as a Kindle cover. I DO have it as a journal cover, though, so I know what it looks like in the flesh, and the K2 cover will be about the same size. I broke down and bought it as a journal because I didn't know I'd need a K2 cover so soon and I couldn't live without it. I'd already bought the Sky Dragon for my K1 and didn't want to stop using that one when RG came out for the Kindle.
Anyway, as I posted over on a couple of the Amazon Kindle boards awhile ago, the red RG is gorgeous. You won't be disappointed if you get it. I'm a red person myself, and I've ordered Sun for my K2 so I'll have the full red lineup. I love carved cinnabar lacquer, and if you're familiar with that, you'll have an idea what the RG looks like, only with soft edges instead of the sharp carved edges of the lacquer. The photos on the Oberon board give a good idea of what it looks like. It's a beautiful deep red with a soft finish, not shiny. It feels good to hold. Because mine is a journal, I haven't tried folding it back, but I'm sure it will be fine, just like my K1 cover. Right now I'm leaning toward getting a DecalGirl Orient skin for it, but I may get Night Lady as a backup. Decisions, decisions. Bottom line: get the red RG. You'll love it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Supercrone, welcome! Congrats on your first post.

I have been debating for 36 hours about what to do regarding Oberon covers and I finally think I've decided on the River Garden with an Orient skin for my K2, and the purple Roof of Heaven with the starry night skin for my K1. I keep thinking I am insane to buy my second "at home" Kindle a second Oberon (he already has the Hokusai wave) but I can't resist...and unfortunately, I am not a journal keeper, so I have no reason to buy a journal cover. So...multiple Kindle covers it is!

I could be spending my money on worse things, I suppose. LOL.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I also purchased River Garden and Orient for my K 2. No pictures yet though, still waiting impatiently.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Leslie:

Thanks! I see we share excellent taste! I wasn't a journal keeper, either, but since I HAD to have the red RG, I became one. It was remarkably easy.  

By the way, do you have any idea what the Orient skin design is from? Or, for that matter, what it's a picture of? It looks familiar, but I can't place it, and there's no artist name listed. I e-mailed to ask, but no reply.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: Orient...I saw it yesterday and immediately fell in love. I don't know what the image is but you are right, it rings a distant bell. Far Pavilions?  Lost Horizons?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Far Pavillions I think. . . .Lost Horizon has more mountains, and an airplane, I think. . . . .<trying to recall the covers on those old book at my house as a kid -- yes, I read them both. . .probably time for a re-read>

O.K. Here are the covers:

 

Far pavilions isn't quite like the skin. . . .but that's definitely the Lost Horizon cover I remember.

Ann


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> No pic but that will be my next purchase, Red- River Garden for K2
> (You got taste lady!)
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric! I was torn between the red leather and asian nod to my roots, or the beautiful night scene which is a nod to all things "starry" that I like. Me thinks I'm leaning towards the red


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Supercrone said:


> Also, sorry, no pic, and no time right now to take one and figure out how to post it. In fact, i don't even have River Garden as a Kindle cover. I DO have it as a journal cover, though, so I know what it looks like in the flesh, and the K2 cover will be about the same size. I broke down and bought it as a journal because I didn't know I'd need a K2 cover so soon and I couldn't live without it. I'd already bought the Sky Dragon for my K1 and didn't want to stop using that one when RG came out for the Kindle.
> Anyway, as I posted over on a couple of the Amazon Kindle boards awhile ago, the red RG is gorgeous. You won't be disappointed if you get it. I'm a red person myself, and I've ordered Sun for my K2 so I'll have the full red lineup. I love carved cinnabar lacquer, and if you're familiar with that, you'll have an idea what the RG looks like, only with soft edges instead of the sharp carved edges of the lacquer. The photos on the Oberon board give a good idea of what it looks like. It's a beautiful deep red with a soft finish, not shiny. It feels good to hold. Because mine is a journal, I haven't tried folding it back, but I'm sure it will be fine, just like my K1 cover. Right now I'm leaning toward getting a DecalGirl Orient skin for it, but I may get Night Lady as a backup. Decisions, decisions. Bottom line: get the red RG. You'll love it.


Welcome to the boards! I was curious whether it was a nice deep, dark red, or more or a orangey red. Sounds like it's a deep red which make me lean towards River Garden 

If you have time for a pic sometime, I'm sure we would all love to see


----------



## Redloch (Mar 5, 2009)

I am also eagerly waiting for RG.  Being a RED lover I had to go with it.  In the meantime I bought the Decalgirl Zen Revisited and I am so impressed on how it looks!!  I wanted to stay with the Orient theme and the decal does that in a glorious way.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

Redloch:

I hear ya!  I have all three red designs that are offered as Kindle covers, one, RG, as a journal.

I'm sure you've noticed that there are photos of the actual K2 RG cover in the "New Kindle2 Oberon Cover arrived!!!" thread, starting on p 5.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't figured out how to post links of other threads, but on page 2 of this forum there is a thread titled "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!!  Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest" and reply #26 from Burbunny shows the pictures of a KK River Garden cover in red - it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a link to the post w/pics:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5185.80.html

Here is one of the pics:


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. Go for this one, it looks good.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is the link to the thread with my pics: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.20.html. Scroll down on Page 2 and 4. These are color corrected.

Let me know if you need a repost here


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered this late last week. It's BurBunny's fault  I would have never succumbed to the temptation if she hadn't posted those pictures.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered this late last week. It's BurBunny's fault  I would have never succumbed to the temptation if she hadn't posted those pictures.


Ooh, does that mean I'm an official enabler now? (Even though I know you're just using my pics as an excuse  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BurBunny said:


> Ooh, does that mean I'm an official enabler now? (Even though I know you're just using my pics as an excuse  )


I vote yes since I ordered it after seeing your pictures also!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be receiving my red RG in the next few days, I'll post pics!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akjak said:


> I'll be receiving my red RG in the next few days, I'll post pics!


Hahaha, you and I are in a race!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I ordered one last week without wool felt so I suspect it will take longer to manufacture.  I will post a photo when it comes!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hahaha, you and I are in a race!


Bah... You're going to win. At least yours has tracking! I did mine USPS (because my UPS driver here is kind of dumb... and I'd rather it be in the mailbox than "You weren't home! Come get it during the hours of [you're at work] and [you're still at work]!"

Unless they did like they have for others (shipped it way before the email went out), I'll be lucky to get mine by the end of the week.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I ordered mine last Mon so hopefully it'll ship next week


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I ordered one last week without wool felt so I suspect it will take longer to manufacture. I will post a photo when it comes!


Mine without wool was started on the 10th & shipped on the 13th, so it's not taking too much longer to do a special order.  Pictures tomorrow, hopefully, I didn't have a chance to do them today.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Just my 2 cents...I recently purchased a K1 from a fellow member of these boards ( thank you again, Lisa!!!) and couldn't wait to deck it out in an Oberon cover and Decalgirl skin. My choices were the Sky Dragon cover in red and Zen & Zen revisted skins. I highly recommend either or both of these skins for any of the oriental scheme covers, esp. in red! They look incredible together!! 

Susie


----------

